# Esquema driver led, 10 led de 1/2 watio



## juandarturo (Sep 14, 2008)

Hola

Necesito una ayuda para el diseño de un circuito que controla 10 led de 1/2w(solo circularan 100mA por cada uno), la tenson de entrada debe estar comprendida entre 5 y 11 V.

¿Conoceis algun driver que pueda utilizar?

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## miguelato (Sep 23, 2008)

visita este sitio 
http://led.linear1.org/led.wiz
saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 23, 2008)

Hola.
¿Cuál el voltaje de alimentación del circuito?
Cuando dices 5V a 11V quieres decir que cuando el voltaje de entrada es 5V encienden los LEDs y a medida que aumenta el voltaje de entrada aumenta el brillo de los LEDs.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## juandarturo (Sep 24, 2008)

Hola;

Con una tension de entrada comprendida entre 5 y 11v los leds deben lucir con la misma intensidad(100mA)

Un saludo


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 24, 2008)

Hola.
Como dices cada LED es de 0.5W ,100mA, entonces el voltaje del LED es de 5V.
Si usas una fuente de 12V, debes poner 2 LEDs en serie (10V) con su respectiva resistencia limitadora, esta resistencia será R=(12-10)/100mA = 2/0.1 =20 ohm /0.5W
Como son 10 LEDs se ponen 5 columnas de 2 LEDs. La corriente total será 0.1A x 5 = 0.5A ó 500mA,
Una configuración darlington para no cargar al operacional.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## juandarturo (Sep 24, 2008)

Muchas gracias;
Pero necesitaria un esquema con un driver para led. 
La idea es tener una tira de led y solo dispondo de dos tensiones de entrada. Y dependiendo de la tension de entrada, la cual siempre estara entre 5 y 11V, los led siempre deben circular 100mA.

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 25, 2008)

Usa un lm317 como fuente de Icte.
O usa un regulador 78xx y de ahi calcula la resistencia para tus leds...


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 25, 2008)

Hola.
No sé si esto te sirva.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

